
Bret Victor – Inventing on Principle - mdzn
https://vimeo.com/36579366
======
saycheese
Transcript:
[https://github.com/ezyang/cusec2012-victor/blob/master/trans...](https://github.com/ezyang/cusec2012-victor/blob/master/transcript.md)

------
davelnewton
Oh this one?

[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=inventing%20on%20principle&sor...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=inventing%20on%20principle&sort=byDate&prefix=false&page=0&dateRange=all&type=story)

